# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Sly AntiShareWare - программа для борьбы с условно-бесплатными программами.

## Andrey

Sly AntiShareWare - программа для борьбы с условно-бесплатными программами, бесплатно работающими только в течение некоторого испытательного срока. Sly AntiShareWare создаёт для каждой ShareWare программы индивидуальный лоадер (программа-загрузчик), который переводит системное время назад, запускает жертву и восстанавливает исходное время. Такой нехитрой операцией легко можно обмануть любую условно-бесплатную программу. Версия 1.1 работает на ВСЕХ Windows, и исправлена кнопка "Обзор". 

Источник: http://www.xakep.ru/post/25503/default.asp
Ссылка на файл: http://www.xakep.ru/post/25503/slyasw.rar

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kps

Сомневаюсь, что так можно обмануть любую условно-бесплатную программу. Особенно, если она защищена такими  революционными технологиями как SecureEngine

----------


## Geser

> Сомневаюсь, что так можно обмануть любую условно-бесплатную программу. Особенно, если она защищена такими  революционными технологиями как SecureEngine


Не думаю что все побегут этим пользоваться.
1. Это стоит денег.
2. Неизвестно какие глюки будут последствием интеграции этого в апликации.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Не думаю что все побегут этим пользоваться.
> 1. Это стоит денег.
> 2. Неизвестно какие глюки будут последствием интеграции этого в апликации.


Подобные примитивные "ломалки" работают для ПО, которое "в лоб" спрашивает системную дату. А в серьезных защитах такое не применяют - есть десятки изощренных методов поиска такого обмана ... простейший способ - подсчет времени работы программы (т.е. дата при каждом запуске одинаковая или меняется на чуть-чуть в плюс при каждом старте, по разнице дат программа работала 5 мин,  по статистике - 100 часов  :Smiley:  ), получение даты-времени по дате файла подкачки (это популярнее всего), файлов реестра, из ключей реестра (целый ряд ключей хранит время последней успешной загрузки ...), из Bios. Эта утилита обманывает только системное время
А глюки последуют - эта утилита переименовывает ломаемую программу в Original<старое имя.exe>. Многие программы такое не выносят ... т.к. ищут hlp, ini и прочие файлы по имени своего exe

----------


## kps

[quote author=Зайцев Олег link=board=27;threadid=683;start=0#msg6581 date=1107972595]
А в серьезных защитах такое не применяют [/quote]
О том и речь   :Smiley:

----------

